# Android head units?



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

So, I'm guessing from what I read that the aftermarket android units dont work with 13+ cruzes and ones with the Pioneer upgrade system? Anyone ever get one of these to work with the pioneer system? Or, is there any way beside spending too much $ to put the MyLink system in my 13 to get *in dash* nav and backup camera? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Dngrsone (Jul 3, 2017)

Well, there is the 7" tablet mod that some people have done (on _my_ short-list, as well)...


----------

